# Goofy or Regular: Dominant Eye Test



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

This is a survey to see if there is any correlation of dominant eye to snowboard stance.

To check what your dominant eye is, make a circle with your fingers. 
Look through that finger hole at an object with both eyes open.
Close your right eye.
If the object is still in the finger hole, you are left eye dominant.
Try to close the left eye instead.
If the object is still in the finger hole, you are right eye dominant.

EDIT: If you get inconsistent results with either hand, try using both hands to make a hole. Or just a finger.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you dumb? Which hand you use changes the outcome of this test.

Your eyes do not have the ability to focus on objects at two separate distances. your either looking at your finger hole and there is double vision of the object or vice versa. I never got a consistent outcome.

Luckily if you wanna take the time, here is a test to print out.
http://www.usaeyes.org/lasik/library/Dominant-Eye-Test.pdf

Here is a test that is easier. This one eliminates the right/left hand variable.
http://www.archeryweb.com/archery/eyedom.htm


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Are you dumb? Which hand you use changes the outcome of this test.
> 
> Your eyes do not have the ability to focus on objects at two separate distances. your either looking at your finger hole and there is double vision of the object or vice versa. I never got a consistent outcome.



Are you dumb? Look THROUGH the hole you're making with your fingers (while both eyes are open) at an object. Close the left eye. If you see it through your fingers, you're right eye dominant. It's really not that hard.



Anyway, I'm goofy and I'm right eye dominant.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

JWages said:


> Are you dumb? Look THROUGH the hole you're making with your fingers (while both eyes are open) at an object. Close the left eye. If you see it through your fingers, you're right eye dominant. It's really not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm goofy and I'm right eye dominant.


If you just use your right or left hand it changed the outcome of the test. You have to use the both hand method or the paper method thing I posted.


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> If you just use your right or left hand it changed the outcome of the test. You have to use the both hand method or the paper method thing I posted.


How does it change the outcome? Either hand I use I can only see the object through the hole with my right eye.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

JWages said:


> How does it change the outcome? Either hand I use I can only see the object through the hole with my right eye.


If I use my right hand, the income is "left eye dominant," if I use my left hand, I am "right eye dominant."

When I use both hands, I am right eye dominant.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

SchultzLS2 said:


> If I use my right hand, the income is "left eye dominant," if I use my left hand, I am "right eye dominant."
> 
> When I use both hands, I am right eye dominant.


You are right. But for me that only changes if I look through my fingers to the side of my body. If I look thorugh it in front with any hand. I'm left-eye dominant.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Regular, Right Eye dominant


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Goofy, Right eye


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

All this seems to prove is that most people are right-eye dominent!

What about right-handed vs left-handed and stance. 

*I'm left-eye dominent, right-handed and goofy-footed.* Does that make me a freak!?!?


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Any person who shoots (rifle/handgun/archery) has had to determine dominant eye. The simplest test (I worked in an archery shop for a few years and had to help customers decide so this method is proven) is to hold a finger up against an object in the distance, the farther the better. You focus your eyes (both eyes are open at this point) on the distant object, your finger becomes blurred. You then close one eye, then the other. When the finger drastically shifts, the eye open at the time is your *non-dominant* eye.

No need for holes or cutouts...


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think there is a correlation between eye-dominance and foot dominance.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

There's not, same as no correlations between eye and hand. For shooting it's a lot easier if you are dominant on the same side, but there are cross-dominant people.


----------



## mike v (Jan 9, 2009)

Veccster said:


> *I'm left-eye dominent, right-handed and goofy-footed.* Does that make me a freak!?!?


Same here, I have a couple neighborhood friends that are the same too


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

Agreed. I really doubt there's any correlation. I'm left eye dominant, right handed, a regular rider, a south-paw, and more than likely a freak of some sort.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

i don't know if i have a dominant eye. I'm regular and right handed. pretty normal there. I'm not very good at riding goofy and i wouldn't consider myself ambidexterous. However with the circle test, i often end up with different results.

I think i usually use my right eye to aim a weapon, though i feel it has more to do with my stance and what my arms are doing than what eye is dominant. 

incidentally, i wear glasses and have the exact same prescription for both eyes.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Right handed, Right footed, Goofy Style, Left Eye Dominant Snowboarder. :dunno:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

What if I wank with my left hand, wink with my right eye and I ride goofy?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

circle test - depends which hand and how I lift it.
finger on object test - neither I put the object inbetween the two images of my finger.
If I'm shooting a gun or drawing a bow I close my left eye.
I'm right handed and ride goofy.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

qsilvr99 said:


> Any person who shoots (rifle/handgun/archery) has had to determine dominant eye. The simplest test (I worked in an archery shop for a few years and had to help customers decide so this method is proven) is to hold a finger up against an object in the distance, the farther the better. You focus your eyes (both eyes are open at this point) on the distant object, your finger becomes blurred. You then close one eye, then the other. When the finger drastically shifts, the eye open at the time is your *non-dominant* eye.
> 
> No need for holes or cutouts...


That's the same as a making a hole with your thumb and index finger. Except it uses one finger instead of 2.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

john doe said:


> circle test - depends which hand and how I lift it.
> finger on object test - neither I put the object inbetween the two images of my finger.
> If I'm shooting a gun or drawing a bow I close my left eye.
> I'm right handed and ride goofy.


How about if you stare at the object first and then lift your hand real fast to target the object. If you miss, don't adjust it arround. Stand somwhere else and repeat until you pretty much get it in the first lift.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

dharmashred said:


> What if I wank with my left hand, wink with my right eye and I ride goofy?


Hold up man! Wank hand correlation with snowboarding stance is the next survey in the series!


----------

